# Tumbuk2 bags......what's the hype?



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

So I'm just curious as to what is so great about Timbuk2 bags. I have not used one so I'm not speaking by experience, but they seem very pricey and honestly, don't look that comfortable (although I do understand that "comfort" is also a bit a personal preference). For my commutes I use a Mountainsmith lumbar pack with both the long strap (the one that goes over you shoulder - similar to the Timbuk2) but my Mountainsmith also has the lumbar straps that go around your waist. Keeps the pack comfortable and also keeps it from moving around. Dimension-wise they are similar. Like I mentioned earlier,I'm just curious as to why they are so expensive and of course, want to make sure that I'm not missing out on some awesome bag


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

I have what would be considered a large bag from Timbuk2. Mine is 10yrs old and was before they actually had size designations. Every since I broke my collar bone I tend to wear it on my right shoulder instead. Definitely can't switch that up on a chrome. Build quality is great but comfort isn't the greatest. The Chrome looks better for comfort but that is just a guess. Sometimes I wear it high on the shoulder and other times just over one shoulder. I guess my point is I like it's flexibility.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I've had mine for about... 5 years now. Before the whole thing blew out of proportion and they really dumped all the products out. I believe they only had like 10 things offered at the time. 

Anyways, if you want comfort, get the laptop bag with the padding. I got the original messenger (like everyone else), but they're waterproof, and don't seem to ever break. 

They used to post "My Timbuk2 and I survived" section on their site they removed. Well... let's just say crashing with this bag on your back is awesome since it's saved me my butt and face. 

Yeah expensive, but not so much anymore. Chainlove are dumpin' them for like 30-50 dollar a pop.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have three.
One is 12+yrs old... Daily carry around when commuting in SF
One is 1+ and I use it as my laptop bag for work
One I just got for actual use on the bike in late season to cary rain gear etc..

Great design, bombproof ....

Not sure what to say. They seem to be priced right for what you are getting.
I have been happy enough to buy again.. and again.

Oh, and my wife just got a nice XS one for riding...


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah my timbuk2 bag is about.... 6 or 7 years old now? never had a hitch... didn't even commute when i bought it, just needed a bag and was envious of the cool bags that my bike-riding college buddies had.

can be a little uncomfortable but thats usually due to me packing it wrong and not the way the bag is designed. fit is nice and snug when commuting, i wear it across the shoulder with the cross strap while on the bike.

they used to be cheaper but considering that i have used it on the bike, everyday for class when i was still in school, as an all-around man purse, and as my carry on luggage for every trip i've gone on, the thing has held up amazingly. not even a frayed end- been thrown in the wash a few times but that's it. would love to try a chrome, but i can't justify another bag until this one wears out, and that isn't looking like it'll happen anytime soon


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

solid, dependable, not flashy..........and $100 for messenger bag today is cheap..

plus, you get get closeouts on eBay for much cheaper..

I have 3 and have no interest in any other bag....


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I just got a small messenger bag from a military surplus store. It was $13 and is the exact size I wanted. I don't think it's waterproof or anything, but it's got plenty of pockets and is made from some heavy duty canvas. If you need it waterproof, then you could always hit it with some Scotchguard. 

That might be an option if you are cheap like I am and don't particularly care about the color (they only had OD green).


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*ghey timbuk2*

I used to commute using a plain backpack and I've always wanted a messenger bag (admittedly just because it looks cool) but I was put off by the cost. I was surprised to find some at Marshall's for only $39.99 for a large bag. The bag has a ghey color scheme: It's black/lavender/black but it was a large Timbuk2 bag for $39.99! 

It's surprisingly comfortable but the only negative is that when I try to stand and sprint on my bike the bag swings from my back to my side (even with the stabilizer strap).


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have 3 Timbuk2 bags and for commutting and carying stuff to work, I wouldn't use anything else.
They are well made and last forever. I find them to be very comfortable.
I wish they would wear-out so I could get a new style/color, but like the 'bunny' they just keep on going.
Best thing I ever bought for living up to expectations of advertisement hype.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

i have been commuting 5+ miles to jobs for the last 4 years and find the shoulder bags to be quite comfortable and less restrictive than back packs.

i currently use the bailey works medium bag and it is far more comofortable than the timbuk2 or the patagonia (the patagonia bag gets the lowest rating by far). if you are willing to invest in a high quality shoulder bag, research the bailey works. they are made in New Hampshire of durable, waterproof materials and can be customized to meet your needs. They are simple yet really comfy and practical at the same time.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Not my fave*

Timbuk2's are cheap "messenger" bags, decent for carrying stuff around town but not as hardcore as some of the nicer ones out there.

I almost got one, went with a Chrome, and am glad I did. Ortlieb ones rock, too, though the "real" messenger / hipster crowd favors small-batch local stuff like Dank and Baileyworks.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

They're laterally stiff, yet vertically compliant. Sorry, not funny. I have a Chrome and really like the big padded strap. They make a pretty nice bag.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

I prefer the messenger bag over a backpack for ease of putting my stuff in the bag for my commute. Has to do with the way the space is laid out. I don't have to stack stuff as much as I did with a backpack.

That said, I wish I would have gotten a Chrome rather than a Timbuk2, because I find the strap adjustment difficult with the Timbuk2. Especially now that it is cold in the mornings, and I am adjusting the straps everytime I put the bag on because of jackets, coats, etc. But for the price I paid I am satisfied, it was my introduction to messenger bags.

Plus, I have to admit they look cool.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Look at Osprey too.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

If you have a backpack you like, stick with it. 

I carry a lot of heavy stuff on my commute and I like riding the drops a lot, so (1) lumbar support wouldn't help me much and (2) backpacks put my center of gravity higher than I like it. This leads me to messenger bags, which let me put a big load lower on my back to keep CoG low.

If I had a brain, I'd use racks and panniers, but I am pig-headed and ride a track bike (albeit one with a brake) instead of a sensible commuter bike with fenders and racks. Because I admit that I'm stupid, take everything that follows with a grain or two of salt.

I have a Timbuk2 and a Chrome bag and while the Timbuk2 makes a wonderful man-purse or briefcase (lots of good attention to details like places to stick your papers, pens, business cards, and so forth) it's not very comfortable for riding. It bounces around way too much on my back while I'm cycling.

The Chrome bag sucks as a briefcase or man-purse. It's just got one big hole to throw your stuff in and a couple of small pouches on the side for a few small things. However, it sits very nicely on my back whether it's almost empty or stuffed to the bursting point. I can carry 35 or 40 pounds of books and papers, a change of clothes, a U-lock, and my laptop comfortably. Also, if my daughter forgets to take her violin to school, I can stuff the violin and its case into the Chrome bag. I couldn't do that with the Timbuk2 because they've got a divider in the main compartment. 

The Chrome bag does not shift or bounce while I'm riding. It just sits firmly and stably on my back. It's also nicely waterproof, so I can commute in pouring rain without worrying whether my expensive geoscience books are getting damp.

OTOH, when I'm traveling on business, I often take the Timbuk2 bag as a briefcase and airplane carryon. That's where it really excels, but again it doesn't have anything over a well-made backpack and you're right that it's better to carry weight on your hips than on your shoulders.

But seriously, unless you're stupid like me or actually work as a messenger, you would probably be better off with a backpack or panniers.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

JaeP said:


> I used to commute using a plain backpack and I've always wanted a messenger bag (admittedly just because it looks cool) but I was put off by the cost. I was surprised to find some at Marshall's for only $39.99 for a large bag. The bag has a ghey color scheme: It's black/lavender/black but it was a large Timbuk2 bag for $39.99!
> 
> It's surprisingly comfortable but the only negative is that when I try to stand and sprint on my bike the bag swings from my back to my side (even with the stabilizer strap).



Not sure what a 'ghey' color scheme is, but for what it's worth, I just bought a second TImbuk2 bag which looks very similar to the one in your picture. The old one is fine, 10 years old and no worse for the wear. The new one at TJMax was $34.95. Had to strike...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

seeborough said:


> Not sure what a 'ghey' color scheme is, but for what it's worth, I just bought a second TImbuk2 bag which looks very similar to the one in your picture. The old one is fine, 10 years old and no worse for the wear. The new one at TJMax was $34.95. Had to strike...


Thanks for the info. I'll check TJMax too. I went to a different Marshall's in town and they had a bunch of med. blue bags for $29.99


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

I think mainly because they are cheaper and decent value. I picked a Large off ebay for about 40bucks, new, which was pretty cheap at the time. They are fairly durable and have good pockets within. I think it could withstand a fair amount of rain though. I suppose my point is, if you don't have 150$ to shell out for a Chrome, you can get a timbuk2 and still look respectable. As another poster said, You can swap sides which is really nice imo. I find that if you are going to all out sprint with the bag on, you will have to tighten the bag a lot and put the strap on tight as well. 

Only minor issues I have with it are the clasp securing the strap is a bit flimsy for my tastes, and the fact that the sides are not secured, I am afraid of stuff falling out the sides (never had it happen but I don't like the probabilities). 

You can always salvage a velcro shoulder strap from a laptop bag or something, I took one off a bag I wasn't using, and attached it to my timbuk2. works like a charm. but i guess the strap width is a bit restrictive.


----------

